# Leftover nachos?



## boysrus (Dec 2, 2001)

I never seem to make the right amount of nachos. either I make a little bit and the boys are stavring and love nachos and there isnt enough, or I make a decent platter, and they suddenly hate them and I have a ton leftover.
I have noticed nachos dont reheat well, the chips get soggy and everything doesnt remelt very nicely.

So, does anyone have a good idea for reusing nachos?


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

No good ideas for re-using them, but here is what we do when we make them:

I heat the beans and chop everything and we assemble them by the plate. We can get more if we are hungry, or just put everything away and serve over chips the next day for lunch.


----------

